# How to socialize an adopted Hedgehog.



## Miss_Recluse (Sep 12, 2008)

I recently adopted a 1 year old hedgehog, who has had virtually little to no socialization. He is very timid and huffy. I feel like i am going to give him a heart attack... Hes petrified of me... well everything really.

lol

I have been doing everything that has been suggested, i put something with my scent in his cage, i put him in my lap when I'm reading or just on my laptop. he eventually comes out (after a few hours) but if i even try to get close to him he Huffs incessantly. 

WHAT TO I DO?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Just keep doing as your doing. Spend lots of quiet time with him. Setting treats in front of him may help. Yes he will huff like crazy but hopefully after a while, he will clue in that your being near him is a good thing. Talk to him constantly when you are in the room where he is caged. Do everything to get him used to your voice. Some takes months or years to come around and some even though they become quicker to unball, they will always be timid and snap back to a ball at any noise or movement.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

try covering him with something. When I did that with Herisson he felt secure enough to look around. After a while he got used to me and is now a very friendly hedgehog.


----------



## Miss_Recluse (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you all for the sugestions. I sincerely appreciate them


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

you know, when i tried covering sage she hated it! It made her even more mad!


----------

